# alle get parameter ausgeben



## xtratz (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie kann ich mit PHP alle get Paramter aus der URL lesen.

Gruss und Danke.


----------



## fanste (16. Juli 2005)

```
foreach($_GET as $key=>$value)
{
    echo $key." -> ".$value;
}
```


----------

